# House Will Vote To Impeach (AGAIN)



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

If Pence does not do his sworn duty the House has said they will vote to impeach at the beginning of next week.
This will likely just be ceremonial (right?) but that would make Trump the Most Impeached President in History. That will make him proud I am sure.

Yesterday when I picked up my mail there was a Right Wing Conspiracy groups newspaper in by box. What a load of rubbish. Stories about Democrats being pedophiliacs, abortionists and devil worshipers. Keep your crap out of my mailbox!!! I would rather get a visit from Jehovah's Witness. I was just about out of newspaper for starting my woodstove so that Republican Right Wing Conspiracy bull dung that PINO Trump spews has a use after all.

Seriously, I hope things have gotten so bad that the People have no choice but to start getting along and working together, otherwise the USA is going down the tubes and she will drag a bunch of us down with her.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Yesterday when I picked up my mail there was a Right Wing Conspiracy groups newspaper in by box. What a load of rubbish. Stories about Democrats being pedophiliacs, abortionists and devil worshipers. Keep your crap out of my mailbox!!! I would rather get a visit from Jehovah's Witness. I was just about out of newspaper for starting my woodstove so that Republican Right Wing Conspiracy bull dung that PINO Trump spews has a use after all.


So some republican went all the way to Kanada to put a paper in the box of a Kanadian who cant vote in the United States??? Suuuure nothing wrong with this story. Ill bet it was delivered by a flying donkey in a pink jump suite. I wonder how many Kanadians voter for Biden. Im sure more than a million illegals from south of our border did. You have Trudeau Canuck be happy with thst. Help run your country. People from outside ours would like us to fail.

Pelosi and the democrats want to impeach Trump because they are sfraid of him in 2024. This is the actions of deviouse cowards.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> Pelosi and the democrats want to impeach Trump because they are sfraid of him in 2024. This is the actions of deviouse cowards.


Exactly. Either Trump or Trump Jr.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

With the timeline it's highly unlikely to happen.

I think trump already killed his 24 chances anyway. Jr being elected is about as likely as hunter biden getting elected.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Perhaps besrfan, but Trump supporters are very loyal. I dont know how we could stop the cheat in 2024. Im afraid it will get worse not better.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

No Plainsman you missed my point. No Americans were delivering mail here in the wilderness. The border is closed but that has not stopped the spread of conservative, right wing conspiracy theory ideology from invading our shores. Not your fault. It appears to be inevitable. What I am saying is I hope that things don't have to get worse before there is change in the USA and I hope that change helps us out as well. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck said:


> No Plainsman you missed my point. No Americans were delivering mail here in the wilderness. The border is closed but that has not stopped the spread of conservative, right wing conspiracy theory ideology from invading our shores. Not your fault. It appears to be inevitable. What I am saying is I hope that things don't have to get worse before there is change in the USA and I hope that change helps us out as well. :beer:


People are getting more ****** each day. I can't say on a public form what some people have said to me. People like Pelosi have no integrity. I would keep things legal, but I would like to see many democrats tried for treason. This election was a coup.



> Stories about Democrats being pedophiliacs, abortionists and devil worshipers.


 I see they are trying to make pedophilia normal in California right now. Also they are abortionist that's not debatable. As far as devil worshipers who knows what they are, but they do exist. Who knows what their priorities are. We had a few in our small town a few years ago. They built alters in a park and beheaded a few cats. Crazy. One parent I know found an alter in her daughters closet and the lords prayer that started "my father who art in hell-----. Pentagrams were sprayed on a few garages around town where they met.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

If this were reversed the democrats would be screaming to just lit it slide. To let the term run out without and more issues.. I don't want to see congress waste their time on something that will really have no benefit to the country. This is nothing more than vindictiveness. They are doing it because they know Trump cant retaliate politically.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

dakota your spot on. Every day people are becoming more angry. I think the democrats are trying to push people into becoming as radical as thier ANTIFA. They would call ANTIFA patriots and us terrorists. Which by the wsy they are already doing.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sounds like there is a good chance McConnel will vote to impeach Trump. He wants to purge Trump from the Republican Party. Trump is basically a Fascist and they want him gone and not be able to run for office again. The big question will be how many Republicans will go along with him.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I heard Pelosi say they dont need hearings, they will simply vote. Sounds like the lawless old west where without trial they hung people. This travesty of justice should have all law abiding citizens in this nation hanging their head. Now we will see who is civilized and who is primative and thinks more tribal than national or even state. All through the history of the world the agressivr barbaric have plagued society.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It is very sad and interesting that they brought a vote of impeachment without any hearings.

This is showing a very sad precedent on things to possibly come. Again... not saying what happened last week at the capital is right or wrong.

But there wasn't a hearing, wasnt any evidence brought up, no investigation, etc.... just a VOTE. It is dangerous ground... it is guilty without any "trial" so to speak.

Just everyone remember this... it took 6 days to bring a vote to the floor about impeachment. Yet 44 times Pelosi didn't bring up for a vote or discussion COVID RELEIF BILLS!!!! Yes... let this sink in. She didn't even let them come up for discussion. And they wonder why people wanted to storm the capital.... or protest things.

BTW.... Pelosi made a rule on the house floor not to use "gender" words...yet she broke those rules today. Rules for thee but not for me. Granted I dont agree with not using "gender" words... I mean you should be able to say... mother, daughter, son, father, etc. But she made a "rule" against using such words.... and then breaks that rule. I know it is small but shows you how she thinks.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I worry about what is coming next. You know ANTIFA is going to wear MAGA caps an cause damage in stste capitols around the county. On nodakangler today guys were saying one of thier glee bag motels is filling up eith young people all dressed in black. Six of the vehicles didnt have lincense plates do they called the police.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Here is a democrat law professor's view. I cant get to angry with this guy. Whenever everyone is loosing thier mind this guy usually keeps it together. I dont always like what he says, but he is normally fair in his criticism.

https://rumble.com/vcpvfj-impeachment-a ... inar..html


----------

